# Bareboating sail sharing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am an avid beliver in sailboat sharing for those of us who dont want the constant maintenance and expense of housing a larger sailboat.If you want less pain more fun and more sailtime bareboat is the way to go. I am interested in finding a couple or middle age man to share a membership with in sailtime about 350.00 month each for 7 days an unlimited 24 hour sailing plan. mostly 33 to 36 hunter family man husband and wife I dont care split time thats 4 days each and join in some time just want to sail. got your own boat 33-to 40 i will join in with you need upkeep and maintenance very possible.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've heard mixed reviews of Sailtime... Also, please don't post what is essentially the same thing in multiple threads...


----------

